# Friction drive ekit systems



## Smudge (5 Nov 2019)

Does anyone have any experience of these type of systems ?
I've been intrigued by this Revos system as a really lightweight kit to possibly put on my road bike. It also looks a super easy kit to fit and to remove at any time to go back to a normal unassisted bike.
https://revolutionworks.com/
Seems a bit pricey for what it is, £495 & £595 for kits with 100wh and 200wh batts respectively. Although there was a code knocking about to get 10% off that. 

Any other lightweight ekit systems to consider ?


----------



## Electric_Andy (5 Nov 2019)

It looks good, nice and simple. However, I wonder if a roller drive on the tyre would be anywhere near as efficient as a conventional hub drive? And how much more wear it would cause your tyre. But if neither of these worries you then it looks to be a good solution to keep your own bike. I wouldn't expect it to be quite as good as a dedicated e-bike.


----------



## Smudge (5 Nov 2019)

Electric_Andy said:


> It looks good, nice and simple. However, I wonder if a roller drive on the tyre would be anywhere near as efficient as a conventional hub drive? And how much more wear it would cause your tyre. But if neither of these worries you then it looks to be a good solution to keep your own bike. I wouldn't expect it to be quite as good as a dedicated e-bike.



It obviously wont be as efficient as a hub drive motor. 
I fitted a hub drive ekit to another bike of mine, it was on there for 6 years. Plus i have a Raleigh Pioneer E, also hub drive. But for my road bike, i'd like to keep the original wheels and also have a really lightweight ekit.


----------



## Smudge (5 Nov 2019)

Extra wear on the tyres wouldn't worry me much, i simply dont do enough mileage for that to matter.
More of an issue for me with this kit, is that you cannot adjust the power assistance, its either on or off. There also isn't a lever to take the friction drive away from the wheel at times, although it seems it can be done using a tool.


----------



## Electric_Andy (5 Nov 2019)

I wouldn't worry then. My e-bike was often set to 100% anyway, if I didn't want drive I'd just stop pedalling. I'd be looking at the warranty etc but if that all seems reasonable then I can't think of a reason not to buy it


----------



## numbnuts (5 Nov 2019)

Velo Solex comes to mind


----------



## confusedcyclist (5 Nov 2019)

Major downside to this system is no compatibility with rear mudguards, but I assume you'd already considered that with the existing bike.


----------



## Smudge (5 Nov 2019)

confusedcyclist said:


> Major downside to this system is no compatibility with rear mudguards, but I assume you'd already considered that with the existing bike.



Yes, its no concern as i put 28 wide tyres on my road bike and full guards wont fit with them anyway.


----------



## Smudge (5 Nov 2019)

Electric_Andy said:


> I wouldn't worry then. My e-bike was often set to 100% anyway, if I didn't want drive I'd just stop pedalling. I'd be looking at the warranty etc but if that all seems reasonable then I can't think of a reason not to buy it



I may take a punt on this system. I was interested in buying the Boardman 8.9 ebike, as a lightweight ebike, but even the large size never fitted me right.


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Nov 2019)

For complete ease then a Copenhagen Wheel (or copy) must be hard to beat.


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Nov 2019)

There has been several friction drive kits over the years.

None worked well, either chewing the tyre or not providing useful drive, or both.

A manufacturer might crack it at some point, but there's nothing to suggest this kit will perform any better than all the others.


----------



## rualexander (6 Nov 2019)

Couple of other friction drive systems,

http://www.velogical-engineering.co...r---standard-motor-for-bicycles-retrofittable

https://www.rubbee.co.uk/

https://gboost.bike/

https://www.add-e.at/


----------



## Smudge (6 Nov 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> There has been several friction drive kits over the years.
> 
> None worked well, either chewing the tyre or not providing useful drive, or both.
> 
> A manufacturer might crack it at some point, but there's nothing to suggest this kit will perform any better than all the others.



Yes, i know they never got a good rep in the past, but i wondered if the tech and the friction roller had moved on to something better. I guess i wont know for certain unless i buy one and try it, at £600 tho, it could be an expensive try out.
Cant seem to find anyone saying anything really negative about it though.


----------



## Smudge (6 Nov 2019)

rualexander said:


> Couple of other friction drive systems,
> 
> http://www.velogical-engineering.co...r---standard-motor-for-bicycles-retrofittable
> 
> ...



I did know about some of those systems, but they are either more expensive again, or i dont like the look of them.


----------



## Smudge (6 Nov 2019)

What i really want doesn't seem to exist. I'd like a easy to fit, lightweight and simple crank drive. With no complications like handlebar controls or brake cut outs, plus a light batt of around 7.5amp/hr.
Only thing that comes close is that hidden seatpost kit, but its too expensive.


----------



## CXRAndy (6 Nov 2019)

A decent motor kit weighs about 7kg including battery. Tongscheng TSDZ2 kit will suit but do have display and small button bank


----------

